# WMA hog hunting Aug 15th



## manok (Aug 13, 2012)

Anyone got any suggestions ?

I usually go to Charlie Elliott.

If nothing else pans out, guess i'll head down there in the early morning before the heat gets on me.

12 gauge or .22 magnum ? haven't made up my mind yet.


----------



## deathfromabove83 (Aug 13, 2012)

I plan on spending the day on oaky.


----------



## Bonaire-Dave (Aug 13, 2012)

Not sure if I'll find any pigs, but I'll look around Coopers Creek WMA. I'd like to use a Longbow, but still not confident in my bow skills. I guess I'll use a Savage 22Mag. Dave


----------



## OldMrwiskers (Aug 13, 2012)

i am going to okay woods with my cross bow and a dream of a 450 pounder


----------



## AliBubba (Aug 14, 2012)

I am thinking of going to either Coopers Creek (along Duncan Ridge Rd) or Lake Russell (Cannon Rd) with my MLer...


----------



## retiredkilla (Aug 14, 2012)

i might go to oaky or ocm.. does an know if they built roads to the new land at oaky woods yet??


----------



## turkeyhunter835 (Aug 14, 2012)

Just got done loading the truck. going to north GA mtn on the morning


----------



## cr4zygui (Aug 14, 2012)

Let me know if okay does anything.  Planning to go this friday


----------



## Gamikatsu (Aug 15, 2012)

Any luck at oakey?  Going out this evening.  Taking either the .22 mag or my crossbow.


----------



## Supercracker (Aug 15, 2012)

this is KILLING ME!

I had planned on being off today and tomorrow to hit it hard but stuff came up and now I can't.

You guys better have good stories!


----------



## turkeyhunter835 (Aug 15, 2012)

Didn't see any thing.. Seen plenty of fresh sign but no piggys


----------



## manok (Aug 15, 2012)

Charlie Elliott dove fields shepard rd, arrived before 1st light.

08:00 heading back to truck for fluids.

Crossed wide gulley, heard grunting.

Turned around saw 200lb black sow on the bank i'd just walked from.

She was stopped 40 yds away, her shoulder visible between 2 trees.

She walked another 15 yds stopped again grunted & walked.

I followed as best I could.

She stopped again grunted & walked.

Lost sight of her amidst the burnt tree stumps, logs & foliage.

Had my 12 gauge 870.

Saw 5 deer 4 grey squirrel & her.

Left the woods at 11:00.

Weather was kind, a little light rain, wind came & went & the sun didn't heat up.


----------



## retiredkilla (Aug 15, 2012)

goin to ocmulgee wma friday morning.. a place we call hog heaven.. killed lots of hogs there.. the  50 cal is ready... good luck to all...


----------



## deathfromabove83 (Aug 15, 2012)

my brother got a small one on oaky today.Might go back in a week or two


----------



## deathfromabove83 (Aug 16, 2012)

here's the pic


----------



## Gamikatsu (Aug 16, 2012)

looks like bacon!!!  good job!  is that a old marlin repeater in .22 mag?


----------



## deathfromabove83 (Aug 16, 2012)

22lr.


----------



## bfriendly (Aug 17, 2012)

deathfromabove83 said:


> here's the pic



WOOOO HOOOO! With the .22lr too

Man thats AWESOME.......


----------



## seriadlata (Aug 17, 2012)

spent the 15th at Oaky. Walked many miles or creek bottom. Saw LOTS of sign...but the only hog that was seen was on the main road on the walk back to the truck...Saw deer, Turkey and snakes aplenty though!


----------



## retiredkilla (Aug 18, 2012)

went to ocmulgee wma friday, we went to hog heaven, very few pigs, not much sign and saw 2 hunters, went to another place very few pigs not much sign.. these places have had lots of pigs over the years, not anymore, just not many pigs on public land anymore..............


----------



## deathfromabove83 (Aug 18, 2012)

we saw two groups of hogs wed. seems like plenty on oaky?


----------



## Akfiremen (Aug 18, 2012)

Went to oaky on Thursday and walked the creek, saw 6 snakes almost got tagged by one of them. We stopped at one point and heard somthing in the creek and sure enough it was a pig, couldn't get close to him before he took off. Maybe next week, but a buddy got about 150 pound with in 15 mins of being out there that night.


----------



## ridgerunner404 (Aug 19, 2012)

We like to go to chatahochee and hog hunt and start scouting for the deer and bear hunts. not really wanting any squirll right now


----------



## TIMBO1985 (Aug 19, 2012)

*Flat tub*

me and a buddy went to flat tub sat mornin we got on 4 pigs about 80 to 100 lbs but didnt bring one home im goin back wed, and thur, hopin to make somethin happen


----------

